# Leggs Zesty italian Sausage Mix



## seaham358 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used the Leggs Old Plantation spice mix and it turned out real good. 
around a 50/50 Pork butt and Venison mix, ground once and mixed meat then mixed spices in water real good
and poured over meat.  I mixed this real good and let sit a while for the flavors to blend then I mixed again.
About 1lb of it I mixed in Red pepper flakes to see how that would taste... It was super, will do all of it next time.

Meat mixed


Stuffing 1st casings with new Sausage stuffer... This stuffer works GREAT!!!!



Finished product.. I sealed in Foodsaver bags and put in freezer.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 11, 2008)

seaham358
Looks great, didn't take you long to get that down !!!
Decided not to give the sausages a few hours of cold smoke?


----------



## seaham358 (Jan 11, 2008)

No smoke for these.. Its raining out and I got my fill of smoke yesterday.
The next batch I may try a cold smoke.. When I do cheese its a real PIA to keep the temps down. 

Quick... That sausage stuffer cut my time in half if not more.. I used to cram the meat back into the grinder and slave away to get them casings filled.  This stuffer is a must have if you make sausage, snack stick..


----------



## richtee (Jan 11, 2008)

I tole ya that there, son... LOL!
Nice job... stuff on!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 13, 2008)

I might have missed it in another thread, but what kind of stuffer?


----------



## seaham358 (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=12700

Gander Mnt had it on sale.. 5lb Guide Series stuffer


----------

